# Campana extractora Ariston Hotpoin HB90 no puedo apagar las luces



## jmanzano (Abr 6, 2019)

Tengo una campana extractora Hotpoin Ariston HB90 (placa rhcs168001)
Hace poco, al darle al botón para encender la extrancción pegó un chispazo y desde entonces no encendía.
Como el chispazo estaba muy localizado me animé a desmontar la campana para echar un vistazo. Al desmontar la placa ví que había una pista que había saltado, por lo que pensé que con una sencilla soldadura de un hilo que la sustituyera arreglaría la placa. 
Después de este apaño la extracción de la campana funciona sin problemas, por lo que deduzco que el origen de la avería era el que sospechaba: una de las bombillas se había cruzado y había provocado una sobretensión en el circuito.
El problema que tengo ahora es que las luces de la campana están encendidas siempre, es decir, el botón de encender y apagar las luces de la campana, que aparentemente está en buen estado, no hace lo que tiene que hacer. De forma visible no identifico ningún componente que haya estado afectado por la sobretensión.
Una placa nueva de ese modelo cuesta 170€, y creo yo que no están justificados por la incomodidad de no poder tener luz directa de la campana (La única forma de "apagar" la luz ha sido quitar las bombillas), pero me gustaría arreglarlo, porque es una luz necesaria tal y como tengo montada la cocina.
¿Alguna idea de lo que puede estar fallando? ¿Podría encontrar el esquema electrónico de esta placa en algún sitio?

Adjunto unas imágenes, y a continuación hago una descripción de lo que se puede ver en ellas:

Botón 1 - Encender/Apagar luces
Botón 2 - Encender/Apagar Extracción
Botón 3 - Disminuir potencia de extracción
Botón 4 - Aumentar potencia de extracción
Botón 5 - Potencia máxima de extracción (Turbo)

La pista que saltó y que he "reparado" es la que corresponde al cable Azúl.

Cables blancos y amarillos - Alimentan a las dos bombillas
Rojo, Negro, Azul y Marrón van a la campana.


----------



## Daniromerotrillo (Nov 28, 2019)

Hola, tengo misma campana y exactamente mismo problema. 

Has podido solucionarlo???


----------



## jmanzano (Jun 5, 2020)

Daniromerotrillo dijo:


> Hola, tengo misma campana y exactamente mismo problema.
> 
> Has podido solucionarlo???



Hola @Daniromerotrillo,

La verdad es que no, hace ya mucho que está rota y ahora al fin me he decidido a gastarme el pastizal que vale la plaquita, porque la verdad es que nos hace falta la luz. Siento no poder ayudarte.

Si alguien supiera cómo solucionarlo, por favor, que lo explique aquí para ayudar al próximo al que le pase.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2020)

Podrías fijarte si el triac que enciende la luz no se puso en corto , o si lleva algún nrelé que se le soldaron los contactos con el corto de la lámpara.

Unas fotos *mas detalladas de los componentes de la plaqueta* ayudarían mucho


----------



## jmanzano (Jun 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrías fijarte si el triac que enciende la luz no se puso en corto , o si lleva algún nrelé que se le soldaron los contactos con el corto de la lámpara.
> 
> Unas fotos *mas detalladas de los componentes de la plaqueta* ayudarían mucho


Muchas gracias por la información.

Ahora mismo no puedo desmontar la campana otra vez, pero en cuanto pueda subo una foto de mi placa. Si me dices exáctamente qué ayudaría a ver de los componentes haré las fotos (Referencias, soldaduras, etc.). Mientras, no sé si servirá, pero subo una foto de la misma placa pero sacada de Internet.

No me da miedo desmontar y soldar algunas cosas, pero no tengo mucha idea de electrónica (No sé qué es un triac ni sabría identificar el relé de encendido  ), por lo que cualquier detalle, por básico que sea, me ayudaría mucho.

Todavía no he recibido la placa comprada, por lo que si finalmente puedo arreglarla podría devolverla y me ahorrará un buen dinero, además de que cualquier solución quedará aquí para cualquiera que la necesite.

Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2020)

Puede llevar un triac para la luz y otro para el motor , posible triac ¿? :


----------



## jmanzano (Jun 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede llevar un triac para la luz y otro para el motor , posible triac ¿? :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191783


Perfecto, muchas gracias.

Buscaré uno con la misma referencia y a ver si sustituyendo uno por el otro lo soluciono.

Ya os contaré!

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## jmanzano (Jul 19, 2020)

Buenos días,
​Por fin he conseguido sacar un rato para desmontar la campana y revisar esto de los componentes:
​

Como no tengo una tienda de electrónica cerca de casa y tengo que pedir que me lo envíen, aunque en principio sólo cambiaré los Triacs que me indicaba @DOSMETROS (Por cierto, muchas gracias por la info), aprovechando que tengo que pagar portes y el precio de los componentes es realmente bajo, pediré estos 4 componentes que son los que me veo capaz de reemplazar.

El Varistor lo incluyo porque he leído que es para proteger de sobretensiones, que es lo que parece que me ha fallado en mi caso.
El condensador, simplemente por proximidad al Varistor, aunque dudo que esté dañado (Este posiblemente no lo toque).

1) 2 Triacs: BT137 600D
​2) Condensador: b32923 x2 mkp/sh
​3) Varistor: s14k320
​​​Ya os iré contando cómo evoluciona, que aunque lento, no me he olvidado del tema, y aunque ya estemos acostumbrados a tener la lamparita al lado de la cocina, tengo ganas de volver a la normalidad.​​Muchas gracias a todos!!​


----------



## jmanzano (Jul 25, 2020)

Buenas tardes amigos!

Os informo que he conseguido reparar la campana gracias a vuestra ayuda, en especial la de @DOSMETROS.

Tal y como me indicaba @DOSMETROS, el problema era un Triac (BT137 600D), que finalmente es la única pieza que he tenido que cambiar para que todo volviera a funcionar correctamente, concretamente este que os indico en la imagen:




La reparación ha resultado ser muy fácil después de la ayuda y de haber consultado algún que otro tutorial. Hasta yo, que no tengo ni soldador (me lo han prestado), he conseguido repararla 

Por si alguien lo necesita, antes de liarme a desoldar y soldar componentes a lo loco, estuve buscando información de cómo poder comprobra si un Triac funciona correctamente, y encontré este video (Para quien le pueda ser útil): 




Espero que esta información ayude a quien se encuentre en la misma situación en la que me encontraba yo y pueda experimentar esa agradable sensación de haber podido reparar algo.

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## frica (Jul 25, 2020)

¡Éxcelente reparación! Enhorabuena jmanzano. Esto es lo grande de este foro. Personas que son tenemos muchos conocimientos en electrónica, podemos hacer cosas como estas, gracias a los grandes de este foro. 

Jmanzano te dejo un texto en inglés donde se indican las pruebas a un TRIAC que creo que es más completa que la indicaba por el señor del video:


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 15, 2021)

Hola,

Buscando sobre cómo reparar una campana Ariston me he encontrado con este tema tengo yo diría que tú misma placa, me parecido.

1-Ha estado un tiempo que funcionaba pero se apaga al rato, como si se quedara al mínimo y yo tenia que darle a maxima potencia.
2-Luego empezo a no funcionar las luces, se veian un poco de luminosidad (bombillas led) pero muy poco.
3-Ha dejado de funcionar el motor, cuando lo activo se escucha un pequeño zumbido en la placa pero no llega a encenderse.

La he desmontado y he visto que tengo una resistencia quemada y uno de los triacs ha como explotado.
Hola,

Buscando sobre cómo reparar una campana Ariston me he encontrado con este tema tengo yo diría que tú misma placa, me parecido.

1-Ha estado un tiempo que funcionaba pero se apaga al rato, como si se quedara al mínimo y yo tenia que darle a maxima potencia.
2-Luego empezo a no funcionar las luces, se veian un poco de luminosidad (bombillas led) pero muy poco.
3-Ha dejado de funcionar el motor, cuando lo activo se escucha un pequeño zumbido en la placa pero no llega a encenderse.

La he desmontado y he visto que tengo una resistencia quemada y uno de los triacs ha como explotado.Después este componente se ha roto, habra explotado o algo

No se mucho de componentes y la verdad no encuentro para comprar este componente, creo que esta descatalogado, en el mio tiene escrito ZO402MF VU PHL ST E431, por lo que he estado buscando es para un voltaje de 600V y sensibilidad de 3mA.

Realmente tengo dos problemas, la luz y el motor, lo que no se si estos componentes pertenecen a las dos partes o si soluciono esto solo arreglare una cosa, si halguien ha tratado con esta placa o sabria decirme si debería revisar algo más por si debería tener que sustituir algún otro componente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2021)

La resistencia parece ser gris-rojo-marrón-dorado = 820 Ohms 
El triac , usaron con éxito : BT137 600D


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 17, 2021)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta @DOSMETROS, Al final me he dado cuenta y el el triac de la derecha del que exploto también estaba mal, he sustituido los dos y la resistencia, he comprobado las conexiones correctamente con el multímetro y en teoría parece que todo estaba bien, pero sigue sin funcionar.

El motor no sé enciende, pero el zumbido que escuchaba antes al activar la campana ha desaparecido, no sé si este es positivo o negativo.

¿Alguna idea de que puedo comprobar más?.

He seguido investigando y he desmontado el condensador, por lo que pone en el debería ser de 5 uF, pero con el multímetro solo recibo una lectura de aproximadamente 10 nF.
Lo cambiare a ver si fuera esto.



Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2021)

El condensador debería de ser el de arranque del motor, creo. 
Si el motor arranca es que está bien, lo que podría pasar es que el motor no arranque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2021)

jrudilla dijo:


> el condensador, por lo que pone en el debería ser de 5 uF, pero con el multímetro solo recibo una lectura de aproximadamente 10 nF.



A reemplazarlo


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 19, 2021)

He remplazado el condensador, repasado los cables de alimentación de la campana, uno de ellos estaba muy quemado, pendia de dos hilos de cobre, pero aun así sigue sin funcionar.

Lo enciendo, he comprobado el condensador del motor y parece que no tiene tensión, como si no se cargara. He mirado con el multimetro en los bornes que van para el condensador/motor y al mínimo tengo una tensión de aprox 150mV y al ponerlo a tope cae a la tensión hasta aprox 50mV, no se exactamente que valores debería tener aquí pero me parece poco.

No se si se os ocurre algo más que pueda revisar o alguna prueba más que pudiera realizar a ver si encuentro donde puede estar el fallo.

En la siguiente foto en azul están los componentes que ya he sustituido y en rojo los bornes desde los cuales estaba mirando la tensión.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2021)

Esa placa usa una fuente sin transformador para alimentar el integrado (PIC). Lo que se ve cómo transformador es solo un inductor para no inyectar ruido a la línea de alimentación proveniente de los triacs.

Esa fuente está formada por un capacitor poliester , una resistencia , un zener (atrás del pulsador del medio) y un capacitor. Estando enchufado mide con mucho cuidado que tensión contínua tiene el capacitor electrolítico azul de 1.000 uF


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 19, 2021)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.

El capacitor tiene en bornes una tensión de 4.98V alimentado.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 19, 2021)

Da pena ver que esas placas revientan, por falta de cuidado o conocimiento del fabricante de la campana. Es claro que estas campanas van a estar en ambientes lejos de ser seguros, como para colocarle inocentemente TRIACs para controlar potencia.
En una placa sin protección alguna, de la humedad , la grasa y el polvo, que es lo que en definitiva termina volando la instalación.
Nada que ante un bloqueo de motor (por grasa o mugre o capacitor envejecido), evite la voladura del triac.
El TRIAC deberia NO VOLAR, aún con la salida en corto si se le pone un choque apropiado y un fusible.   Por eso estamos como estamos.
Al extractor de casa , asi como lo compre , lo desarmé , y lo puse todo en condiciones robustas para que en 30 años no se rompa. Fin del asunto


----------



## jrudilla (Ago 23, 2021)

Despues de desmontar todos los condensadores para revisarlos y quitando el gris pegado a la resistencia quemada que ha pasado de 0.022 uF a 0.019 los demás en general creo que estan todos bien. 

He desmontado también el electrolítico que me preguntaste el voltaje alimentado, 4.98V  @DOSMETROS (no sé si es un voltaje de trabajo correcto el de este condensador) pero su capacidad esta correcta. Los dos condensadores azules si he leído bien la nomenclatura son 0.47 uF, también me dan bien.

Buscare a ver si puedo adquirir la placa porque ya no sé que más puedo comprobar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2021)

jrudilla dijo:


> He desmontado también el electrolítico que me preguntaste el voltaje alimentado, 4.98V @DOSMETROS (no sé si es un voltaje de trabajo correcto el de este condensador) pero su capacidad esta correcta.



Si porque es la tensión de alimentación del microcontrolador.

Quizás al reventar el triac y la resistencia , haya ido para atrás y quemo el microcontrolador . . .  🤷‍♂️


----------



## josantru (Dic 23, 2022)

Gracias a las indicaciones que los compañeros han ido dando en este post he conseguido arreglar la mía.

Lo que le pasaba era que no encendía nada, ni luces ni motor, he ido midiendo en la fuente porque estaba claro que era problema de alimentación y no le llegaba tensión al condensador electrolítico y por eso no alimentaba al integrado al final he comprobado el Zener y era este, he pillado uno de 5.1v 1w y solucionado, funciona como el primer día.

gracias


----------

